# Removing popcorn ceiling with crown molding???



## Fly_on_the_wall (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there anything I should know before attempting to remove the popcorn ceiling with crown molding? Do I have to remove the crown molding in order to get rid of the popcorn underneath it or do I just leave it as is? I just don't want the popcorn underneath the crown molding to show.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No you don't need to remove it. Just scrap it up to the crown, if there is a small gap just caulk it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Caulk is your friend.

Who ever invented the popcorn stuff should be both honored and shot. Great solution for hiding defects.....but the ugliest thing to look at.


----------

